# sexing please! azureus...



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

these guys are a year old this month, except for the one with small spots which is a month younger. i havent seen any courting yet, nor heard or seen calling..

frog # 1



























frog #2



























frog #3



























thanks
jamie


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

Frog 1-Male
Frogs 2 & 3-Female 
Just a guess .


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

My guess would be 
Male Male Female


----------



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

thanks guys!
jj i am really hoping that it is that combo, that was my first thought, wanted to get unbiased opinions though.

anyone else??

jamie


----------



## Tadbit (Jul 16, 2010)

My best guess says:
1. Male (based on front toe pads)
2. Male (based on front toe pads)
3. Female (based on front toe pads and body mass)


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

ladyfaile15 said:


> thanks guys!
> jj i am really hoping that it is that combo, that was my first thought, wanted to get unbiased opinions though.
> 
> anyone else??
> ...


Hopefully it turns out that way for you! At least you can be almost positive that you have a pair and not 3 of one sex! Btw my guess was based on toepad size


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks to be 
Frog #1: Male
Frog #2: Male
Frog #3: Female

Get those puppies breeding!

Although, frog #3 still looks a bit on the small size to be breeding. 

-Matt


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

It does seem to be a male,male, female group (female azureus have little pinpoint toepads, any frog with wider pads is likely male).

When I raise-up breeding groups from tads/froglets, the males mature at about 12 months, but it takes the females several more months to be able to produce eggs. I have a 15 month old pair that just laid their second clutch, which was good (first was not).

Good luck with this awesome frog! Richard.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Male, Male, Female


----------



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

awsome! i love these little guys, still my favorite frog so far.. 

jamie


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Frog 1 male based on toe pads and body
Frog 2 female based on body size
Frog 3 pretty small but maybe female based on girth

Frog 2 is either a really chubby male or egg barring female. just my thoughts.


----------



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

i think its just a chubby male.. that one has always been bigger than the other two, even when it was just a few months old

jamie


----------

